# Makita 2012 NB vs. DW733 or DW735



## majuvla (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello all woodworkers,

I have some doubts and questions regarding which planer to by.I'm hoby woodworker so I need good advice which planer to by.I'm interested in three models Makita 2012 NB and Dewalt DW733 or DW735.
I would appretiate any suggestion.I need optimum balance between quality and price.I'm more into Makita but your expiriance is priceless.So please don't hasitate to give me advice.
Thank in advance.
Best regards
Ivan


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I have been using the DW735 for over a year now and have had excellent results. I have used it all the way to the 13 inch capacity. It does give quite a lot of snipe but if you consecitively feed pieces or buy/build infeed outffed tables I greatly reduces this. I haven't had any mechanical problems with it. I have probably run 2500 to 3000 BF through it. Great piece of machinery, can't comment on the others.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Ivan;

Another vote for the Dewalt 735. Agree with Bill about infeed / outfeed tables as they do reduce snipe significantly. We have the dewalt IF/OF tables but plan to build a new planer stand with shop built IF/OF that will be about 3 ft. on both ends.

A feature we like about the DW 735 is the two speed operation. It really gives a fine finish.

Good luck with your selection.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

First of all, I think you will find that the DW733 has been replaced with the DW734 and the only real difference is 4 knives instead of 3.

The 735 is a great planer but it, effectively, costs $300 more than the 734. Usually the 735 appears to be only $250 more, but you need to buy the extension winds for the 735 ($50) that you do not need to buy for the 734.

The 733/734 is also a very good planer. For me, the 734 is sufficient and I cannot justify the extra cost of the 735.

I've had my 733 for over 10 years and I have given it quite a workout over those years. It has never let me down.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a second hand 733 and I really like it. I believe the 735 has three blades and I believe two speeds, which would probably give you more flexibility planing wood of differing difficulties. I have very little snipe with my planar unless I do something stupid like let the wood pile up on the output side and the new pieces get help up by the pile (don't ask :-( ). I think I am getting close to the end of the lifespan of my 733 as it seems to be getting out of parallel somewhat (after I spend some time trying to get it back square it is doing it again). I have put a fair bit of wood through it and did swap the blades out a while ago, a very straight forward and easy process. I don't have the Dewalt DC on it so collecting the tons of material that comes out is a bit messy, I haven't quite brought myself to the point of buying the expensive Dewalt parts, I will probably pattern a DC port out of ones I've seen here on LJs. If the 745 you are looking at has the in/outfeed tables as part of the purchase I would strongly recommend that model.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I think the Dewalt is a good planer.


----------



## majuvla (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you all for tips,What about Makita?


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I chose the DeWalt 735 because if the powered chip discharge. It works very well when connected to my dust collection system.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

They all run on universal motors, which I don't trust to last. If you're
gonna splurge on a planer, I'd get one with a belt-drive capacitor-start
motor. Way quieter too.

The univeral motor planers do run really fast, which makes a nice finish,
but they get their power from speed only and bog down when you ask
them to take heavy cuts or plane wide boards.

If you're going to buy lumber in the rough, I'd recommend a "real" planer.

I've owned both kinds and the noise from the universal motors really
annoys me. The drawback of the capacitor-start motor driven planers
is they aren't portable without a man Friday to help you.


----------



## majuvla (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Loren.I just need it for smaller pieces not large amount of rough woods.For hardwork I have my neighbour profesional woodworker.


----------



## TurbineTester (Jun 4, 2010)

i have the DeWalt 735. I have only used it occasionally, but i've not noticed any snipe. I built the shop notes rolling stand that you can see here…
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/33252

The wood that exits the machine on the finer setting is, as far as i can tell, virtually ready for finishing. I enjoy it. If you want to step up from this machine, i think its hard to stay portable.

@Loren, can you explain what you mean by the universal motors vs. belt drive capacitor start? With cap starting i assume you mean more like most table saw or larger 1.5-5 HP motors. Which planers do you recommend with cap start motors?


----------



## slowlearner (Sep 26, 2010)

You guys are amazing I got a Delta 734 from a nieghbor and it is doing the same thing can't wait for tommorow to try out the wax and spirts. I still can't believe how lucky I am to get this planer for free. a great friend.


----------



## Bogdanovich (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Ivane,
I got Makita planer for two years and I really like it.

Nije taj model malo je starija ali me super služi. Imaš kontrolu do 0.1mm dva hss noža i minimalnu debljinu obradka od 6mm. Ja sam stvarno prezadovoljan mojom. Kupio sam je novu u rangu od oko 350 EURA ali vradi svaki cent.Širina obradka je 300mm. Jedino što moraš da vodiš računa o čistoći gumenog valjka ili ne vuče kako treba.

Pozdrav


----------



## majuvla (Jul 20, 2010)

Hvala Bogdanovic


----------



## cheford (Aug 3, 2009)

I have the Makita and love it!

I should add that I ordered it from Amazon in July of 2006, and I paid $314.99. Currently, Amazon wants $472.99, ouch!


----------



## majuvla (Jul 20, 2010)

Not bad .In Croatia 1100$ !!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have a DW733 (has 2 knives) that I bought used 4 years ago, and have never had an issue with it … it is a workhorse and delivers for me on every project I use it on. The DW734 replaced the DW733 … essentially the same machine but with 3 knives.

I know a guy with a DW735 (3 knives) ... he made a mistake when he bought it because he didn't order the in/out-feed tables (they are optional).

I get almost zero snipe with my DW733 … that's because I keep sharp blades in it, clean the feed rollers, and took a good deal of time to tweak up the in/out-feed tables. On longer pieces (1 meter or longer) I make sure I use auxiliary supports on both the infeed and outfeed.

Can't offer anything on the Makita.

-Gerry


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I vote for the Dewalt 735. Mine works great.


----------



## chuck24 (Jun 8, 2009)

I have the 735 and it is a BEAST. It always gives me excellent results. I have use it on rough hard wood and get the same results. I recently needed to plane some 8/4 purple heart, but didnt want to wear the knives down any further than need be. So, I took it to work and used there huge floor model (Delta I believe) and it did OK, but still took it home and finished planning it on mine.

Just my 2 cents. You wont be disapointed with the 735 that is for sure!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have had all three planers. I had a 733 Dewalt prior to it being destroyed in a flood in 2005. it was an excellent and troublefree planer during the couple of years I had it. Before building a new shop I was buying portable tools because I had to take them out of the storage shed and work under my carport…therefore i bought the Makita because it was lightweight..around 60+ pounds and easy to move around. It was an excellent planer but also lightweight. I sold it and bought the Dewalt 735…much heavier, around 90 pounds. It was a good planer but I had alot of problems with the rollers and the wood got stuck frequently. Took it Dewalt service center twice and they ciould not solve the problem. Sold it and bought a 15' grizzly with carbide cutters and it is a workhorse and trouble free.


----------



## majuvla (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you all for useful tips.I think that 735 is out of reach in Croatia.I will probably by Makita 2012NB or Metabo DH330.
Anyone can give me info how much would be shipping from USA to Croatia,also for DW (since it is cheaper in USA than here)?
Ofcourse with 220V and European socket.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

My vote is for the 13in. Ridgid R4300 at just $399 at HD-online. The R4300 has a 4-post crank/lock mechanism similar to the DW735 but cost MUCH less. I really like this feature because you can make the cut depth adjustments on the fly *without* having to unlock&re-lock after each cut.

I built feed tables for my R4300 and have recently successfully planed my new 3"x12"x8' Ash laminate bench top halves through this planer and it worked like a champ. Why spend more when you don't have to?


----------



## Bogdanovich (Oct 31, 2010)

My friend got Metabo DH330. Almost same characteristics like my Makita.

Moj kum ima Makitu i prezadovoljan je. Moja jedina zamerka je što je mnogo bučnija od moje Makite i ima manju kontrolu zahvata mislim da je u rangu od 0.5 mm ili tako nešto… Takođe stalno podešava ulazni i izlazni sto zbog -ujeda-...


----------



## anobium (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh let#s throw in some prices. DW 733 is the only planer available in Germany and the 735 costs 2300 USD plus shipping and handling. Just sucks that I can't use US Equipment.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I'd go for the makita if it was on sale, otherwise, the 734.


----------

